# Anyone testing 29th November?



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi

I have had my second IUI today and now on the dreaded 2ww, just wondering if there is anyone else testing on or around 29th November who can keep me company.


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi there i am testing on the 29th,,, 

pam
x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Me too! 

Just had my first drug assisted IUI and cannot wait!


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Caz and Kewlgirlno 1

Good luck to the both of you on your 2ww, fingers crossed that we all get the BFP that we all deserve.  Trying not to think about it at the moment, almost convincing myself that it hasn't worked.  Will have to wait and see.


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Mind if I join you ladies? I'm testing on 30 November and it's my first IUI too. Feeling a bit crampy but fine other than that. 
Tasha x


----------



## jackboy (Jan 29, 2004)

I'm testing on the 29th November.

This is our second cycle of IVF, had two embryos put back this time, only had the one to put back last time so hoping that we might get at least one liking my womb this time.

Last time my period arrived smack bang on the day that it should have without the IVF, this month it would be due on the 24th so hoping we get to last until the 29th this time.

Good luck to everyone.

Kaz
xxx


----------



## LeighanneC (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi all,

I also test on the 29th, 3rd attempt IUI, as they say 3rd time lucky!!!!
Good luck to you all, hope we all get early Christmas presents.



Leighanne
xxxxxxx


----------



## Nicola1981 (Sep 4, 2004)

Hi girls,

Just wanted to say its my birthday on the 29th nov so i will make a wish for you all and pray your dreams come true

good luck girls
nicola
xxx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Hello
I'm on my second IUI and testing on 29th November too. Let's hope it's a good day for us all.
Hoping we all get  a 
Love,
Perky


----------



## sarah04 (May 19, 2005)

i am testing too on the 29th.... feel really scared....first time ivf.. so dont know what to expect...... feel really sick with nerves...... keep checking the loo.......for little sighns...

stupid question.. But i had ec on the 12 november.. when will my period should start.. the doc said about ten days after et... i am so confussed by all this.....


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Morning all

Nearly at the end of week 1. Hows everyone doing? II'm struggling a bit with staying positive and, being a bit of an exercise junky, I'm really missing sport. I've got my second hypnotherapy session tomorrow so I'm hoping that will help.

Sorry Sarah I don't know the answer to your question, I'm sure someone will be able to help. 

Positive vibes to you all          

Tasha xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Tasha

At least we are nearly half way there.  Doing ok although convinced it has not worked this time as I have had some light bleeding since Saturday, and on and off since I have had the IUI last week.  

Also have got AF type pains today..... will have to wait and see, but not holding out much hope.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## hobiegirl (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi everyone,
Hope you don't mind if I join you...I test on the 28th Nov and this is my first IVF.I was not bad last week but am losing my marbles now.It is some comfort to know I'm not the one!

The day after ET I was bloated and had some mild cramps/twinges which I thought might be good.Then my boobs became sore at the weekend but as of yday the cramps felt more AF ish and today not much in the way of cramps.
Everything is so inconsistent..aghhh!!!I must stop analysing I know but it's hard to ignore what's going on!

I hope you are all managing to take your minds off things and maintain your sanity.Lots of very sticky vibes to you all!!  

This is going to be a long week!

Chris x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Hello all, 

Day 7 past IUI and having positive days and negative days! 

This is so hard! 

I am getting cramps and then getting excited! 

Why can't they do a very, very early preg test!!!! 

Good luck to you all girls!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey everyone.....hope you are all ok and welcome to the 2WW 

Going to leave the link for you for the 2ww list.....you'll find the other chatting there too 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,42096.msg519885.html#msg519885

Sending masses of babydust,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## sarah04 (May 19, 2005)

hiya all.. only 7 days to go and then we are put out of our misery...  i feel as thou my af is coming... just want this week to away....


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi all

This is the first time I've been able to get online today, but I'm feeling really positive and thought I'd share my good vibes with you all. I had a dream about embies implanting so I'm sure it's good news for us all -   &   all round.

      

Love & babydust to you all!
Tasha xx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

How is everyone?? 

Who caved in and tested early??


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Caz - Good luck for tomorrow - how are you feeling?


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Good luck with testing today everyone       

My turn tomorrow! Tasha xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Has anyone tested? 

Well, I did and urm I think it is a positive. There is a very faint line. I am scared to get excited as I am worried it might be the drugs that I have taken to make me ovulate. 

What do you think?


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Caz
How long did you have to wait before you got a faint line? Probably best to test again tomorrow. I'm not sure whether to be positive or not for you!
Tasha xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just spoken to the hospital and they seem to be sure that it is positive. It came up after a few seconds. 

Gosh - I am so scared now.


----------



## sarah04 (May 19, 2005)

mt testing day is today.........tested last night bfp.......tested this morning bfp..clinic was happy........so i am pregnant.....i am scared aswell..never been pregnant beofre...hubby is really pleased..


----------



## Wanda (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Caz

Have you tested again today ?


PLease let us know .. 

it sounds like a BFP to me though ....


Love
Wanda
x x


----------



## sarah04 (May 19, 2005)

congrats to caz aswell.......looks like will we be mummys together


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Caz & Sarah

FANTASTIC news!!     

     

Tasha xx


----------



## sarah04 (May 19, 2005)

lets hope its the same for you tash tomoz.......sending lots of baby dust to you..all my xmas have come at once....


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Caz and Sarah

                                  

Fantastic news.  Good luck for the rest of your pregnancies.

Moomin
xxxxx


----------



## sands (Jul 1, 2004)

All the best to you ladies testing today.  Fingers crossed eh!


----------



## sarah04 (May 19, 2005)

clinic just phoned my first scan is the 13 december......really sinking in now i am pregnant.........


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

BFN for me this morning  . Disappointed, but not surprised. I'd been having AF signs for a few days now. We're going to take Christmas off treatment then look to starting IVF in 2006. 

Tasha xx


----------



## perkypinky (Sep 15, 2005)

Perky


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi  Tasha

Sorry to hear it was a BFN for you as well.  Looks like we will be moving to IVF together in the new year.  

Sending lots of love and hugs to you

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## Mahey (Nov 21, 2005)

I had a BFN yesterday too. going to start ivf again in 2006.

Good luck to everyone for 2006.

Mahey


----------



## gorgelocks (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Moomin xx
Mahay & Perky, so sorry to hear about your BFNs      
Looks like there'll be a few of us doing IVF in 2006
Tasha xx


----------



## kewlgirlno1 (May 13, 2005)

hi all tested on sunday 27th nov BFN, still no af so im testing tmw if it aint here,, getting slight af pains, tingling boobs, slight backache but could be signs of af also, if i get a BFN im going to ask the doc for clomid as i have less than 50% chance of conceiving after my reveral.., loads of luck to all... send me some baby dust please..


----------

